# Evidence on Relationships for PMV



## reilic (Sep 9, 2013)

We have finally put together a list of things that we will elaborate on to demonstrate our relationship is genuine as part of the Prospective Marriage Visa (Subclass 300).

We would love any one to comment on the list and see if there's anything that we could add or remove to strengthen our case.

*Statement*
WRITTEN STATEMENT FROM THE APPLICANT 
WRITTEN STATEMENT FROM THE SPONSOR
STATEMENT FROM THE APPLICANT'S COUSIN TO ATTEST OUR RELATIONSHIP
STATEMENT FROM THE SPONSOR'S PARENTS TO ATTEST OUR RELATIONSHIP
STATEMENT FROM THE SPONSOR'S FAMILY FRIEND TO ATTEST OUR RELATIONSHIP

*RELATIONSHIP*
TIMELINE OF OUR RELATIONSHIP

 Showing all major events happened from 2006 to today (3-pager!)
JOINT TRIPS THE APPLICATION AND SPONSOR TOOK TOGETHER

10 trips we will include, with supporting doco of train tickets, receipt dockets, letters we give each other, photos we took during trips, and SMS we sent after the trip
JOINT PARTICIPATING IN FAMILY FUNCTIONS

 8 family gathering occasions we went together in 6 months. 
JOINT PARTICIPATION IN WEDDING AND ENGAGEMENT PARTY

 we went to 1 engagement, and 1 wedding ceremony together, and we have got the invitation on both of our names. 
COMMON INTERESTS BETWEEN THE APPLICANT AND THE SPONSOR

 we took a course together with receipts and photos. 
SPECIAL GIFTS, CARDS AND LETTERS THE APPLICANT AND SPONSOR SENT TO EACH OTHER

 pretty self-explanatory. They will include little notes, cards, letters, parcels, gifts we sent each other. 
COMMUNICATION BETWEEN THE APPLICANT AND SPONSOR AS THE RELATIONSHIP DEVELOPED

 MSN log, 
 Facebook chats, 
 Line chats, 
 SMS extracts, and 
 mobile phone history. 
EVIDENCE THAT THE APPLICANT AND SPONSOR ARE GENERALLY ACCEPTED AS A COUPLE SOCIALLY

 cards and invitations we received as couple. 
 congratulation emails from colleagues about out intention to wed. 
 Facebook photo we post of each other and friends comments
 joint management of a blogger we created
 joint management of a facebook fan page we created
EVIDENCE THAT I INTENT TO MARRY MY FIANCÉ WITHIN 9 MONTHS OF THE VISA

 original Notice of Intented Marriage form, signed, witnessed 
 letter from wedding celebrant that a wedding ceremony is booked and deposit paid for.
 emails we sent to friends to invite them to our 2014 wedding in Aus
EVIDENCE THAT ME AND MY FIANCÉ GENUINELY INTENT TO LIVE IN A SPOUSE RELATIONSHIP

 chat log regarding the naming of our future child
 evidence we have our own home to live in in Aus
 beneficiary on super (though is still non-binding, and will put a binding app form through to sponsor's super fund)
 letters sponsor showed the applicant our lives in Aus
 decorative ideas we have on our home
 planning for applicant to settle to Aus

Above is our table of content and it just feels as though there's something missing that we couldn't see. If you reckon there are some very important evidence we have missed out on, please let us know!

Thanks heaps


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Holy moly. I'm going to go through your list again to make sure there's nothing obvious missing, but that looks like such a great list and such great categories of things you provided I think I might bookmark this to refer future applicants to!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I know what's missing - you're including the forms right? 

Also, if that's your actual table of contents, change "supper" to "super." I mean, supper has lots of benefits, too, but... 

I'll see if I can find anything else.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Don't forget the basic identity documents... certified copy of your sponsor's birth certificate if a citizen, passport if PR; applicant's passport certified copy; certified copy of applicant's birth certificate; sponsor's employment evidence; passport photos of both of you.

Here's the checklist. http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/_pdf/300-checklist.pdf

Also have another read through the Partner Migration Booklet. And if the country the applicant is from has a website with their own information on it, verify you've provided everything they asked for.

Overall, though, your application looks FAB. Make sure you're sending excerpts of chat logs, etc. and not pages and pages and pages.


----------



## reilic (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks CollegeGirl,

I was obviously having a hunger strike. lol. I've edited the type in my original post.

I've only posted the categories related to statements and evidence of relationships.

For the basic stuff, I also have 

 completed forms (40SP and 47SP)
 applicant's proof of identity
 applicants police check 
 Sponsor's Aussie passport, and citizenship certificate
 Evidence of sponsor's employment history (employment letters, payslips, super statement)
 evidence of sponsor's financial situation (bank balance in Aus)


----------



## reilic (Sep 9, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Overall, though, your application looks FAB. Make sure you're sending excerpts of chat logs, etc. and not pages and pages and pages.


Thanks for the reminder! I will make a note of that in my little notebook so we don't paste pagers after pages of chat logs.

Cheers,


----------



## reilic (Sep 9, 2013)

It kind of freaks me out that, even before we begin to put supporting documents in, the Word doc is already 30 pages long. lol 

How long or how many pages is your application, guys?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

This is what my PMV application looked like if it makes you feel any better:










I will say though - if I had it to do over again I'd include fewer chat/skype logs. I didn't know then what I know now - that sometimes it's better to be sparing with those because they have to read *everything* you provide. lol


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh, and did I mention the above doesn't include the documents that my fiance provided directly? LOL. (I couriered that to him and he provided all the above plus his documents directly to our agent).


----------



## reilic (Sep 9, 2013)

That sure looks like a big pile of docos you've got there. 

We are trimming down on the volume of stuff we will provide too. 

We took 30 trips together over the past 6 months, and some of the trips weren't at all that exciting. They were just us hanging out together. So we decide to only include the ones we do something special, or the ones we meet up with family/friends and the special occasions.


----------



## rheia (Apr 10, 2013)

reilic said:


> That sure looks like a big pile of docos you've got there.
> 
> We are trimming down on the volume of stuff we will provide too.
> 
> We took 30 trips together over the past 6 months, and some of the trips weren't at all that exciting. They were just us hanging out together. So we decide to only include the ones we do something special, or the ones we meet up with family/friends and the special occasions.


We're doing that as well. We love to go camping so there are quite a few weekend trips out to the country that we won't include as it's just too many and they're not THAT exciting 

We are including a couple of camping trips that we took early on in the relationship, but that's it. We have plenty of proof for other holidays that we are including.

P.S.: Your list/table of contents looks great!


----------



## reilic (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks rheia, 

Much appreciated for your support. 

Sometimes it's the little things that you freak out about. 

Got a call from my fiance asking me whether to do the certified copy of passport in b/w or in colour. 

Geez, I never thought of this before. lol But I do recall the certified copy of things I used to do were all in black and whites so that's what I told her to do. 

Hope it all goes well for everyone on the same boat.


----------



## rheia (Apr 10, 2013)

reilic said:


> Thanks rheia,
> 
> Much appreciated for your support.
> 
> ...


Haha, I posted the exact same B&W vs colour question re certified copies in this forum not too long ago 

The consensus was that B&W is absolutely fine if the copy is certified.

But I freaked out as well when I got a stat dec with a B&W certified passport.


----------



## reilic (Sep 9, 2013)

We were just having another discussion though. 

Since my fiance spent so many time with me and my parents at home during the visits. She obviously live with us during these short stays. 

Is it useful/helpful/constructive to have my parents signed a statement (or even statutory declaration) saying that my fiance always live in our home with us during all these visits? 

What do you reckon?


----------



## rheia (Apr 10, 2013)

reilic said:


> We were just having another discussion though.
> 
> Since my fiance spent so many time with me and my parents at home during the visits. She obviously live with us during these short stays.
> 
> ...


I'd say yes to that.

We have included statutory declarations (888s & Austrian equivalent) from our parents that detail, apart from everything else, how we stayed with them when visiting and how they stayed with us when they were visiting.

Anything that shows that your relationship is accepted by your families can only help.


----------



## reilic (Sep 9, 2013)

That's what i thought. 

Though the Hong Kong consular office doesn't seem to require statutory declaration for statements from parents and things. 

I am thinking to get me parents to do the statement (non statutory declaration), and a stat dec on how my fiance stays with us at home on all her visits. 

Or should we just do both in stat dec? 

*freaking out! lol


----------



## reilic (Sep 9, 2013)

Few weeks into preping the documents, we are now heading toward 350 pages of evidences. I am starting to think we are overloading things a bit... lol


----------



## reilic (Sep 9, 2013)

Seriously, does any one think it's getting a bit too excessive? A 400-page application?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

It just depends on how you look at it. I'm on the "kill them with evidence" side so they can't say you didn't provide enough evidence. But there does come a point where you give DIAC so much to wade through that it takes them forever (they have to read it all) and it may slow things down a little. But how do you know where that point is? Only you can decide. Are you providing just "representative samples" of bills, communication, photos, etc.?


----------



## lloydy (Oct 4, 2013)

300-400 pages of evidence? 

my wife and i are about to lodge our offshore application and have almost no evidence of all the things they ask for.... 

here in Romania we rent an apartment thats in just her name coz i dont have a euro id and all the utility bills here are in the landlords name. we dont have a bank account here coz she works a cash in hand job and what little money have goes right to rent and food,, so we have no big holidays together anywhere with saved tickets like some of you have.

a nice day for us is at home watching a movie or playing computer so i dont know what we can fill out our social evidence requirements... heck only her grandmother and mother were at our wedding coz my parents in Aussie couldn't afford to come and we we dont really have any friends other than each other. 

hope its not going to be a problem.. makes me worry that they might reject us coz we have very little evidence other than photos together and she is my legal wife and shares the same family name as me.. all this red tape makes me sick...


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

If u are from a high risk country or there is a significant age difference or anything else unusual about ur case I absolutely agree you must bombard them with evidence. Don't let what happened to us happen to u ie a bad migration agent just sent in what she considered to be "enough" evidence and she kept back all the other stuff we gave her and instructed her to send in. Result decline.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Lloydyvi would urge u to try find more evidence . Stat dec from the landlord about why bills not in ur names . Open joint bank account even if it's tiny money going in and out. Statements from her Romanian workmates about ur relationship.


----------



## lloydy (Oct 4, 2013)

Thx for the info guys... i will get what evidence i can of course..
but doubt i would be able to get a stat dec from the land lord, he does not speak English and we only talked to him once on the day we rented the apartment. My wife owns a house here but i think coz im not a Romanian citizen i cant own land here but maybe we should see if its possible to get my name on the deed.. then if immigration ask for evidence of living together we can just say we lived in that house in the country coz all her ID addresses and stuff is on that house,, not the city apartment we are renting.

Nothing is weird about our relationship other than not having much paper evidence for the application, we are both young , im 27 and she is 25, she speaks fluent English, we look like a couple in our photos etc.


----------



## reilic (Sep 9, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Are you providing just "representative samples" of bills, communication, photos, etc.?


This is some thing you have to get right in your first shot, so I am in your "kill them with evidence" camp, CollegeGirl.

For the bills, I only provided a few from our travels, and the gifts we sent. Most don't actually have credit card statements along with it, because they would normally be paid for cash. We do however provide the recipe of these gifts that we gave each other.

For communication, I provided 1 SMS, 1 chat log from Line app, 1 Facebook chat extract per week for the past 6 months. I gather this should be representative enough, hey? 

Photos on the other hand, we probably have gone a bit crazy. We literally included "all" travels we took for the past 6 months, and that's almost 40 of our weekend trips we took. Things are looking like we need to rim this down to only include trips that are of special occasions, or those we went to meet families and friends, etc.

Overall, we have almost 200 pages of evidence on joint trips, communication, and common interests, etc.

We recently went on a day course to make a pair of matching ring ourselves together and we would use them for our proposal ring. Maybe this is worth a few pages in my application too. lol


----------



## reilic (Sep 9, 2013)

Dear all, 
6 months and 20 days later, I have been granted PMV! Will travel to Australia in just a few weeks time. Timing couldn't hav been better. 

Lots of thanks for all on the forum who supported me along the process. Long, but definitely worthwhile! Hang in there.


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

Congratulations to you both... enjoy a wonderful future together in Oz.


----------



## IndyMama (Jul 13, 2014)

This list of evidence for a PMV totally freaks me out! 

Is all of that required for approval?

In addition to the required forms for ID, etc, I've got a series of pictures, some documentation of some trips we've taken together, 4 stat decs from Australian citizens, screen caps of Facebook posts, the Skype chat log (but not individual Skype chats), our NSW relationship registration, and a few key emails. Working on getting the NOIM but haven't sent invitations yet so don't have those.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

IndyMama said:


> Working on getting the NOIM but haven't sent invitations yet so don't have those.


The NOIM is not optional it is mandatory. It doesn't matter if you have sent the invites or not the NOIM is valid for 18 months.


----------



## Natalie89 (May 16, 2014)

WRITTEN STATEMENT FROM THE APPLICANT 
WRITTEN STATEMENT FROM THE SPONSOR

Hey, Just wondering what you meant by written statement the above. Did you write a stat dec for it? and attach it as evidence or a you referring to to what you wrote in the application forms??


----------



## atgreg (Jun 19, 2014)

howdy,

just starting to pull everything together for a PMV app for myself and my german fiance Anette. We hope to get the app done and in by dec. We plan to do an online app

Im 51 , she is 43 , we met in Nov 2012 in Oz and have visited each other 4 times ( she came to Oz twice and I have been to germany twice)

this is the stuff we have collected or are in the process of collecting, any comments, deficiencies, suggestions etc about it would be gratefully taken on board

-NOIM (havent got this yet, have to work out a date)
-passports / birth certificates scans
-relationship statements
-photo collection pdf
-my will and super statements with Anette as beneficiary
-Anette's life insurance with me as beneficiary
-itineraries and etickets from when we 1st met and from subsequent trips to visit each other
-888 statements from 2 friends, my sister, my mother , a workmate (they have all met Anette) so 5 888's in total
- 2 or 3 statements from Anette's german friends who have met me on visits (I havent met her family as she is estranged from them)
-credit card statements showing purchases of opera tickets etc when we have been together (we dont have any tickets though as we threw them out before we though about the PMV)

thanks
Greg


----------



## Haz82 (Apr 23, 2014)

Just a quick one, with tickets for travel, and other evidence similar, are you sending in originals, or taking a picture of them and including a tidbit of info? We have many plane ticket stubs etc, just wondering if it's best to put them all on one page and take a picture to print out? With some info.


----------



## Maria08 (Aug 14, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> Don't forget the basic identity documents... certified copy of your sponsor's birth certificate if a citizen, passport if PR; applicant's passport certified copy; certified copy of applicant's birth certificate; sponsor's employment evidence; passport photos of both of you.
> 
> Here's the checklist. http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/_pdf/300-checklist.pdf
> 
> ...


Hi CollegeGirl - do you know how I can get an excerpt of whatsapp rather than printing out the whole conversation?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Maria08 said:


> Hi CollegeGirl - do you know how I can get an excerpt of whatsapp rather than printing out the whole conversation?


Just choose the conversation you want and copy it into word. We did that with bbm and facebook. Just make sure there are dates


----------



## Maria08 (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks Mish! Also another question:
I note that in one of your threads Mark stated that Immigration will be looking closer at 820 visa applications if the relationship is less than 2 years and we are to provide as much evidence as possible. Do you have any suggestions for some strong evidence which should be provided if the relationship is less than 2 years (defacto)?

*Background:* 
We have been living together for 10 months (we have also applied for our relationship to be registered - so waiting for either the 12 months of living together (19th October 2014) or certificate from births deaths and marriages to come through whichever comes first before applying *note my partner's WHV expires on 25 October 2014 so cutting a fine line here).

*Evidence we have gathered:*
Stat Decs from Sponsor and applicant
Stat Decs from Sponsor's mother, 2 close friends and Sponsor's brother
All utlity bills are in both names at same address 
joint bank account statements showing all bills paid from this account
personal bank account statements highlighting purchases we have made for the house/each other and travel expenses (to show equal contribution)
Some receipts of purchases made for the home from both Sponsor and Applicant
Lease only in Sponsor's name (but emails and facebook status showing that moving in together on that day)
tickets to Italy/Boarding passes/stubs/tourist attractions tickets showing we travelled to Italy so I could meet partner's family and friends
Pictures of us there with family/friends
Pictures of his family coming to Australia to Visit us and stay with us for 2 weeks
Wedding/birthday/house warming invitations to both of us (we have heaps of these and heaps of pictures with family/friends)
Facebook "friendship screenshots"
Excerpts of emails/whatsapp/facebook (although we have never separated since living together - so is this necessary?)
His on my taxation return and im on his
His also a nominee on my superannuation
Our Wills stating us as beneficiaries

Am I missing any further evidence keeping in mind the relationship is less than 2 years but over 1 year (but actual living together is 10 months).

Also freaking out because might possibly need to apply 19th October which is 6 days before his WH visa expires.. is it enough time to lodge?

Thanks again and sorry for long post!! Grateful for any inputs!


----------



## martin_K (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi everyone,
I am a newbie and I have been trying to post a new thread but I don't know where the link is in my profile, so I've to post it here.
My fiancé and I are about to start collating our documents for PMV to be lodged here in Singapore. By the way, I am Filipina, but have been working for more than 5 years in SG, so I am lodging our app here. We have our wedding planned on 5 December 2015. My worry is that if it is enough time from lodgement (say March) to visa grant in time for the December wedding? I've been searching for Singapore PMV applications, how long it took them to get a PMV visa grant, but I haven't come across one.
Can someone help me?
Thanks,
K


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

U really can't plan ur wedding until ur pmv is granted. U can pick a date and venue and put that date in your applicaction but if u seriously start to plan ur wedding fir that date u will be disappointed. U have 9 months from when the pmv us granted to do your real planning for the real date


----------



## martin_K (Feb 27, 2015)

chicken999 said:


> U really can't plan ur wedding until ur pmv is granted. U can pick a date and venue and put that date in your applicaction but if u seriously start to plan ur wedding fir that date u will be disappointed. U have 9 months from when the pmv us granted to do your real planning for the real date


Hi chicken999! Thanks for the advice! Also another question, do my sponsor need to undergo health checks and fill up form 80?

Thanks!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I answered this elsewhere, but no - sponsors never need those things.


----------

